#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  What are your kids watching?

## armstrong

Current faves are...




...and....

----------


## Luigi

Peppa Pig, My Little Pony, Dad sitting on the sofa drinking.

----------


## Pragmatic

> What are your kids watching?


My kids aged 10, 8 & 8 like to watch children's American sit coms. They only really watch TV at the week-ends.

----------


## AntRobertson

Mine are a little older now and have found there way into things like The Simpsons and Family Guy. 

Dunno how I feel about that, particularly the latter.

This thread reminds me though... there was that nutter X on here who wouldn't let his kid(s) watch cartoon Y because he thought it was propaganda for and trying to spread 'The Gay'.  :rofl:

----------


## armstrong

> Peppa Pig, My Little Pony, Dad sitting on the sofa drinking.


you're my spirit animal.

----------


## reinvented

i quite enjoyed the my little pony stage, and adventure time

daughter is now into youtube and crap music
my son has a fascination with PJ Masks and Power Rangers

surprisingly i preffered the girl's TV choices

----------


## Luigi

Alphablocks, Masha and the bear , Little Einsteins.

----------


## Chico

My 6yr old daughter used to love all the kid's shows etc she now likes all the puzzles, games, she stunned me the other day, asked me to uninstall one of her games, did so.
The next day looked at her screen and saw there was a number of games/puzzles gone, so asked her if my son had done for her, no she replied you showed me how to do. :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

She learnt to download/install games by watching you uninstall one??

Cool story bro.

----------


## Chico

And keep your shit for the lounge, and yes she downloads the games though I didn't mention installing.

----------


## AntRobertson

Downloading, installing... Same thing. That she apparently learnt by watching you uninstall a game. Which isn't the same thing.

Cool story bro.

----------


## Chico

I think you underestimate children's  ability, you obviously don't have any of your own.

----------


## AntRobertson

I do. I mentioned them earlier in this thread.

_You_ understand that install and uninstall aren't the same thing... _right_??  :Confused:

----------


## Chico

ZZZ member boring the tits off a camel again

----------


## AntRobertson

Well that's a 'no' then. So anyway, your six year old daughter learnt to download/install games by watching you uninstall one... 

Still a cool story bro. On a unrelated note, hopefully an adult will teach her about not telling fibs.

----------


## Chico

Carry on you just out to fuck another thread.

----------


## AntRobertson

Eh?

It's not like I'm posting lies in it or anything.  :Sad:

----------


## Chico

Seen as you haven't taught your kids how to do it.

I'll give you some simple instructions

this is a Samsung J2

go to settings
click
find Applications
click
on top of screen Application manager,
click
find the game you wish to uninstall
click
click uninstall
Hey presto even you could learn

----------


## AntRobertson

Oh, no, my kids already know how to uninstall stuff by themselves. 

Install also, but they didn't learn that from watching me uninstall something because that's totally different. Literally the opposite in fact.

And they're restricted from downloading stuff anyways because I put password protection on their iPads so they can't just go willy-nilly downloading stuff that I haven't checked and approved ahead of time.

It's called responsible parenting. Things like that and teaching them that lying is bad.  ::chitown::

----------


## David48atTD

3 1/2 yo Twin Boys

In some sort of order ...












Plus, aforementioned ... Paw Patrol, Peppa Pig

And just introducing them to Astro Boy

I have lots of links if you need them.

David

----------


## reinvented

i like the look of that pre-historic adventure David, ta

my son has the catboy outfit, i have to peel him off the back of the furniture


kids programs are so much better these days, love chowder
also a mate of mine met Stevie from High 5 in a gym in Phuket the other day, what are the chances eh?

----------


## moonx

Rastamouse! Ever sen it! i love it too!

----------


## armstrong

> also a mate of mine met Stevie from High 5 in a gym in Phuket the other day, what are the chances eh?


if your mate has a big fuck off beard recently we have the same mate.   If he doesn't Stevie must be loving all the attention  :rofl: 


downloaded this in some lame pc way to get her into superheroes.

----------


## Dillinger

Who mentioned Family guy- This is the next phase

----------


## Chittychangchang

Horrible Histories 
Power Rangers
Roy
Sampsons

Clayton kids

----------


## somtamslap

We've (well, they've) been enjoying The Voice Kids UK. 

Other than that we go to the cinema a lot. Essentially I'm paying 30 squid to go to sleep for two hours (Despicable Me 3 being a case in point), but occasionally the good people of Hollywood will chuck us a bone (Moana, Ballerina et al) and it'll be money well spent.

At home of an evening, yes, Horrible Histories gets the vote over the yank cartoon bullshit these days. I've still got a soft spot for Peppa Pig, although the kids have outgrown it.

One of the best days of my adult life was spent at Peppa Pig World - we even went on Mrs Rabbit's Helicopter Ride.

----------


## Dillinger

> downloaded this in some lame pc way to get her into superheroes.


Is that LEGO DC Superhero Girls?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Try Thomas land are Drayton Manor Slaps.
Unfortunately mine have grown out of it now.

----------


## Bogon

At least I'm not the only one on this forum that knows what a cutie mark is.

Been stuck in the My Little Pony stage for around 3 months now. Getting rather cheesed off with Rainbow Dash and the crew to be honest.

Peppa Pig went out the window with the introduction of MLP, but have caught one of the mini Bogons revisiting it every so often on the iPad, 

Went to see Despicable Me 3 a few weeks back. Forgot how easy it was to sleep in a cinema whilst Mini Bogon Mark 2 tucked in to the popcorn and keg of coke. :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

I challenge any parent to test their tolerance and watch...

In the night garden.

For two hours!

A day!

For six years!!!

It's not dissimilar to taking lsd.

I love my kids :Smile: 


BTW I thought despicable me 3 was brilliant!

----------


## David48atTD

Thankfully my Boys never got into 'the Night Garden', nor Telly Tubbies.

I watched the Minions movie for the first time a month ago and .... call me childish, but I was LOL at a few scenes.

 *Armstrong*, I presume you have a girl, maybe this movie will translate the gender divide?




 Also this for both sexes ...




If you want her/him to experience some Thai ...

----------


## Chittychangchang

Fill your boots...

----------


## reinvented

iggeldy fucking piggeldy
i remember 
thankfully the younger 1 by-passed it
i bet campbellwick green wouldnt pass muster these days

----------


## Mandaloopy

Peppa Pig is popular with the kids at school and if they have been really good I'll show it to them in 'golden time'. Not that keen on Peppa to be honest; she's a total brat who is always body shaming her dad, pissing of her mum who clearly has a thyroid problem or threatening not to play with her friends because they won't do what she wants. What a bitch. Miss Rabbit seems to have gone through every job in town- talk about incompetent!And the snorting...

----------


## AntRobertson

> Other than that we go to the cinema a lot. Essentially I'm paying 30 squid to go to sleep for two hours (Despicable Me 3 being a case in point), but occasionally the good people of Hollywood will chuck us a bone (Moana, Ballerina et al) and it'll be money well spent.


I go for the sleep and the 'free' food when I get to hoover up all the candy etc. that the greedy little fuckers got when their eyes were bigger than their stomachs.

Had to put my foot down over the latest Transformers film though. That's some unbearable shite right there! Delegated that one to the wife.  :Cool:

----------


## kmart

Got the Ceebeebies on internet telly, so I have to tolerate this buffoon daily on evenings;


Thankfully, my 6 yo is also a big fan of the awesome "Spongebob Squarepants" on another channel. Sorted.

----------


## kmart

> Peppa Pig is popular with the kids at school and if they have been really good I'll show it to them in 'golden time'. Not that keen on Peppa to be honest; she's a total brat who is always body shaming her dad, pissing of her mum who clearly has a thyroid problem or threatening not to play with her friends because they won't do what she wants. What a bitch. Miss Rabbit seems to have gone through every job in town- talk about incompetent!And the snorting...


Have they got the jigsaw yet?

----------


## Bogon

> BTW I thought despicable me 3 was brilliant!


Don't get me wrong. I'm sure it was fantastic, but sleep trumps cartoons all day for me! :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

> threatening not to play with her friends because they won't do what she wants.


so that's where my darling little princess got that from...

----------


## HuangLao

Reruns of The Waltons with Thai translations.

Not the same.

----------


## David48atTD

My Boys are into these guys ATM.

Apparently, popular in Thailand also.

There are hours of them available on the Net.
Not all the skits hit the mark for me, but there is some great material there also for adults.

Originally translated as Lava, but seems the later ones are Larva

----------


## Luigi

Fookin' ell, this thread is like my youtube playlist.


Made the mistake of teaching her about pirates with books, cut out pirate hat, treasure maps and songs, ooh-arrr.

Now gotta listen to this fooker 10 times an hour and not allowed to change.




Fok only knows what her kindergarten teachers make of her starting every sentence with _Ooh-Arrr me hearties._

----------


## AntRobertson

Mine have started watching Family Guy on YouTube.

Not sure how happy I am about that.

----------


## kmart

^Sometimes, even I find that show disturbing..

----------


## jabir

> Thankfully my Boys never got into 'the Night Garden', nor Telly Tubbies.
> 
> I watched the Minions movie for the first time a month ago and .... call me childish, but I was LOL at a few scenes.



Nothing wrong with the Minions, I can't get enough of them!

----------


## jabir

Dude Perfect, Just for Laughs (Canadian), kiddie fails, Nerf (various), War Robots, Hobby Kids, Crazy Russian Hacker - Dr Binocs - Operation Ouch (edu).

----------


## Pragmatic

The Boss Baby (2017) - IMDb 

https://www.skytorrents.in/info/0ba6...TS-AG/?l=en-us

----------


## armstrong

Do you ever find that they've gone off course and are watching seriously weird YouTube video.  Normally a dressed up Spiderman and princesses.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Mine have started watching Family Guy on YouTube.
> 
> Not sure how happy I am about that.


Im not sure about some some of the stuff my kids are watching these days but the level of profanity would make a tugboat captain blush. Caught em a few times calling each other mother fucker etc  a clip round the ear to let em know it aint right ( they know. kids will be kids)

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Do you ever find that they've gone off course and are watching seriously weird YouTube video.  Normally a dressed up Spiderman and princesses.


 probably the worse thing i ever did was get netflicks and a smartass telly.   There constantly on on utube

----------


## David48atTD

The Boys can't get enough of this one ATM.

Dance all the moves they do.

----------


## katie23

^that's very popular with lil kids in PI too. Went to a mall on a weekend and a record store was showing it on their TV.   Lots of kids and parents - lil kids were all dancing to it. It's catchy.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

^ What's a record store?

----------


## Dillinger

Probably some karaoke bar. Those flippas are demented :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^heh.... A record store is where they sell musical records, CDs, DVDs of movies, etc. They also sell karaoke microphones.  :Very Happy:  These stores usually have a TV on display, playing some karaoke songs.  Some member of the staff usually sings - and usually quite good! I think they hold auditions for singing too, during the job interviews. 555

----------


## Dillinger

Its hard to find a record store in the UK nowadays Katie with everyone downloading for free.

There are some specialist shops that sell vinyl. I wouldnt mind an old record player

----------


## Dillinger

> They also sell karaoke microphones.




Think i might do a bit of busking in the UK this week Katie. I do a mean Rod Stewart :Smile: 



Talking of Ed Sheeran busking, thats where Amy Belle was found. Shes probably back doing it now :Smile: 






This guy was quite prominent busking in Birmingham too

----------


## harrybarracuda

If you can find these, they're quite amusing, even considered they're made by the French.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minuscule_(TV_series)

----------


## Mozzbie47

Reminds me of when my wife had a neighbors 7 year old looking at a lap top...my wife was busy (( a laundry )) but did ask the little girl what are you watching..the reply was a horror movie...oh OK...later when my wife had a second to spare and concerned about the sound coming from the lap top said let me see...to my wifes horror...the little 7 year old girl was watching full on porn...not funny at the time

----------


## Luigi

This cheerful fooker Blippi that has a voice like nails down a blackboard, at the moment.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

*Luigi*, your Daughter might like this one ...










and try this link ... The Justine Clarke Show! Dance-o-Rama! - ABC KIDS

----------


## Luigi

Will get me earplugs and give it a go.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------


## David48atTD

^  another one your sprogette might like.

There are a few freebies available.




More are here ... https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_S-...bIuKx8A/videos

----------


## Luigi

> freebies


Interested.  :Smile: 


Cheers.

----------


## SoiNongbua

My seven year old daughter loves Ladybug and Cat Noir, but my son can't get enough of Park Ranger LB.

----------


## David48atTD

^  Humm ... had a quick look.

A new low level of stupid and the shameless promotion of the Nerf gun.

Thanks for showing, but I'll pass.

----------


## David48atTD

Kids are watching this now ...

----------


## Chittychangchang

Makes history interesting to kids...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw9mXdTejPuOhE7eHSWLIKA







Just a few of the many

----------


## jabir

I've come to the conclusion a good parent doesn't mind watching the same movie for 6 months!

----------


## Humbert

> This cheerful fooker Blippi that has a voice like nails down a blackboard, at the moment


yeah, him and also that disgusting Ryan's Toy Review family.

----------


## David48atTD

*Lulu*, for your daughter.

Polly Pocket ... my boys ever watch it ... but they also watch My Little Pony   :34:

----------


## Luigi

> Lulu, for your daughter.
> 
> Polly Pocket


Cheers.

No doubt she'll like it, and the required toys will bleed me dry.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

That opening sequence plugs them pretty hard, doesn't it.

----------


## David48atTD

Kids are watching this ... Puppy Dog Pals

It's Disney, so it's harmless, but fun for the kids.

----------


## David48atTD

New Page pls

----------


## David48atTD

So, as a Dad, I watch a lot of the cartoons the kids watch.  Actually I watch all of them.

My desk is in the living room and adjacent the TV (secret ploy to have them sit on my knee occasionally).

A few I have a dislike for, most are tolerable, a few I enjoy ... but there is one I watch from beginning to end.

I haven't mentioned it because there are no youtubes of them I can find and you need a VPN for Australia
to watch the local TV station.

This cartoon has won heaps of awards ... it's taken Australian kids by storm, but I don't know if it will translate to
an international audience.

The theme tune is below, but the full episode is in the news article in the link at the end of the post.



*
Bluey, the hit Australian children's cartoon, is set to go global — but only with Aussie accents intact*






> Bluey follows the adventures of a family of blue heelers, comprising  two working parents and their two daughters, in a setting with obvious  references to Brisbane, where the show's creator, Joe Brumm, lives.
> Launched  only last October, Bluey has already been downloaded more than 23  million times — the highest figure ever for any ABC TV show.

----------


## Luigi

Mine is into anything with death, blood, guts, brains and gore at the moment. 


I'm sure it's perfectly normal.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

Mine are into watching that streaming stuff of other people playing games which just utterly bemuses me and means that I’m now officially old.

This thread also randomly reminds me of some TD nutter whose name escapes me now who genuinely believed that some random kids show or another was trying to turns kids gay. Nuts!

 :rofl:

----------


## crackerjack101



----------


## jabir

> Mine are into watching that streaming stuff of other people playing games which just utterly bemuses me and means that I’m now officially old.


Same here, finally stop the young one from playing games way above his age, so he's taken to watching 'unspeakable' and other youtube gods of death playing them.

----------


## Luigi

Hotel Transylvania 1 & 2

----------


## NamPikToot

Lu, can you introduce the Sprogette to the Advanced Acronym thread; she'll make more sense and inject better punctuation and English than the current cohort (myself included)

----------


## Cujo

My 8 year old daughter watches the movie Suicide Squad over and over. It terrifies her friends who she plays it for when they come over.
She loves the Harley Quinn character.
It's a worry.

----------


## David48atTD

> My 8 year old daughter watches the movie Suicide Squad over and over. It terrifies her friends who she plays it for when they come over.
> She loves the Harley Quinn character.
> It's a worry.


You let her watch this?   :34:

----------


## Cujo

That's the one.

----------


## David48atTD

Luigi ... anyone with younger girls.




https://www.youtube.com/user/nickelodeonjuniorfr/videos

----------


## David48atTD

My Boys like this ...





But love this one ...

----------


## Chittychangchang

Toy story 4 at the weekend! 

Carn't wait,looking forward to the peaceful uninterrupted sleep. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ Mine has been watching all the other Toy Storys all week . Its in cinemas today here. 

The Secret Life of Pets 2 was quite good last weekend.

Theres a non animated remake of Lion King out next month

----------


## Luigi

Saw Jim Carrey and thought of this classic.  :Smile: 



https://1337x.to/torrent/397594/The-...Rip-x264-YIFY/


Kid almost wet herself. Gotta feeling it's gonna be replayed quite a few times.



Go on, you know you'll enjoy it almost as much as they will.

----------


## Luigi

The Mask is on rotation 24/7 in Chez Lulu nowadays. Pretty sure she gets up at 2am just to give it another go.


Think they made a cartoon series of it too.

Anyone got a link to that in order to save me 10 seconds of googling?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Move her onto Ace Ventura Pet Detective then  Dumb and Dumber. You both will be watching that garbage :Smile: 

Smoking..., Somebody stop me!! :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> You both will be watching that garbage


Affirmative.

----------


## Dillinger

Youre missing out








 :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

These two sites I came across recently.

https://www.youtube.com/user/cartoon...apac/playlists

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyu...gqcA/playlists

For those with Girls, that second link has a lot of Girl Power in it.


I use the program ... a Tube Catcher ... to download and convert to a .mp4 for tablets etc.

If the clips are too large, I then use ... Handbrake ... to reduce the video quality and thus, it's size.

----------


## armstrong

My 5 year old is watching a lot of Thai pop songs recently.

----------


## cyrille

You want to stamp that out, surely?

----------


## Luigi

> My 5 year old


Hang on, how many kids have you got?  :Smile: 


Edit: Never mind, thought yer kid was older having lost her front teeth already.

----------


## Dillinger

> I use the program ... a Tube Catcher ... to download and convert to a .mp4 for tablets etc.


Why not just give them wifi or hotspot off your phone? :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Perhaps they could explain that to him.

----------


## David48atTD

> Why not just give them wifi or hotspot off your phone?


I don't do 'data' on my phone.

I'm prepaid, B400 (equivalent) for 3 months.

Free texts to my partners phone.

Sweet

---

Data is in the house, if we are away from the house, I don't want the kids glued to a screen.

Except ...

When it's 11pm and we are still waiting to board the flight home ... happy to have them awake
and enjoying their tablets then.

----------


## David48atTD

> Perhaps they could explain that to him.


Cough ... I know what _hotspots_ are ... but why are we discussing volcanoes?

----------


## Luigi

Still got Little Einsteins on rotation every morning, which I'm happy with.

A piece of art, classical music and global landmark covered in each episode.

----------


## David48atTD

^  Looked at the Little Einsteins program.  I could watch it, but not download to put on the Boys Tablets


Kids are really into this now.

Some are toy promotion, but a lot of the stuff is educational and fun.

----------


## David48atTD



----------


## David48atTD

Kids are just starting to show an interest in Thai.  Current favorite.




I just hope they develop a taste for Thai Soaps   :Pat:

----------


## David48atTD

Anyone with girls may like this series ...




Episode 1 Welcome to Heartlake LEGO Friends Girls on a Mission 2018 season with full episodes cartoons videos in English.
The girls form a group of super-doers to protect and serve their beloved Heartlake City.

----------


## armstrong

Daughter loves that.

She's quite into a scary doll thing on YouTube at the moment. Slappy or something. Probably inappropriate..

----------


## David48atTD



----------


## David48atTD

The Boys have asked for this ...

----------


## dirk diggler

My 3y/o is all over Cocomelon, Blippy, and watching truck tires roll over various items.

6y/o watches incredibly annoying people playing incredibly shit video games.

Ryan was banned and blocked a long time ago.

----------


## David48atTD

> 6y/o watches incredibly annoying people playing incredibly shit video games.


Get used to it.

My 8yo Boys have been watching for 2 years!

----------


## DrWilly

> watches incredibly annoying people playing incredibly shit video games.


Mine too. It's the shouting that annoys me the most

----------


## tunk

Well I guess we have something in common Willy, who would have guessed it ? The shit my daughter watches, I wonder why you would sit and watch somebody play a video game. You have the Minecraft game don't you ? Same as watching TV, sit and watch somebody else live their life.

----------


## DrWilly

> Ryan was banned and blocked a long time ago.


You need to add Preston and EY Stream to that list.

----------


## dirk diggler

Lankybox make me want to break things.

----------

